# 6 woodwind libraries compared



## Akarin (May 19, 2020)

Following my last video on woodwinds, I got some questions about woodwind libraries. Here is a quick tone comparison between 6 of them.

01:58 - CineWinds Core
02:56 - Spitfire Audio Studio Woodwinds Professional
03:53 - Spitfire Audio BBC Symphony Orchestra Core
04:49 - EastWest Hollywood Woodwinds Gold
05:46 - Steinberg Iconica
06:46 - Heavyocity Vento


----------



## Billy Palmer (May 19, 2020)

Just what I need. Your channel is gold btw


----------



## Bluemount Score (May 19, 2020)

Ranked from this example and my taste, tone wise: 

1. CineWinds
2. Steinberg Iconica
3. BBCSO
4. Spitfire Studio Woodwinds
5. Heavyocity Vento
6. EastWest

Thanks for the comparison!


----------



## Akarin (May 19, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> Ranked from this example and my taste:
> 
> 1. CineWinds
> 2. Steinberg Iconica
> ...



I don't really rank them, it depends on the project at hands. But let's say that SStW and Iconica get the most use from me.


----------



## Bluemount Score (May 19, 2020)

Akarin said:


> I don't really rank them, it depends on the project at hands. But let's say that SStW and Iconica get the most use from me.


Yes, from all of these I only own BBCSO myself (Pro so I got more mic choices than Core), so I can't really judge anything else than what I hear from your example.
Also it's not easy because the balance / panning is very different in some cases here.


----------



## Akarin (May 19, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> Yes, from all of these I only own BBCSO myself (Pro so I got more mic choices than Core), so I can't really judge anything else than what I hear from your example.
> Also it's not easy because the balance / panning is very different in some cases here.



Yep. I haven't touched the original balance of each lib.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (May 19, 2020)

thanks for your examples. It's stunning how the string arrangement change how I feel about the woodwinds. Vento for example does not really convince me as long as it plays on its own but really shines when the string come in. Surprisingly I don't like East West and BBCSO at all. Cinewinds seem ok and Iconic seems really to be a 'hidden' gem!


----------



## easyrider (Jul 2, 2020)

Very useful ! Thanks


----------



## Stringtree (Jul 2, 2020)

What an amazing time we live in, and what generosity you have demonstrated in comparing these woods. Thanks!

Iconica has a really satisfying sound, especially the flute. 

I ended up liking my SStWW a lot in this context. The library got used a lot more when I went Pro with it.

Then again, it's the only one I own. 

You made me forget the virus for more than an hour. Also reminded me why I love this stuff, music.

The voice is FREAKING me OUT. I just tried a South African one that was uncanny. Gettin' close!

Best regards and thanks so much.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 2, 2020)

Akarin said:


> Following my last video on woodwinds, I got some questions about woodwind libraries. Here is a quick tone comparison between 6 of them.
> 
> 01:58 - CineWinds Core
> 02:56 - Spitfire Audio Studio Woodwinds Professional
> ...




Awe man, it would have been so much better for HW and HV, but the flute is playing in the wrong octave so it makes them sound worse than they should because that octave in the flute is going to have notoriously uneven attacks because its harder to get those notes to speak.

I think HW would have been up there with SStW if the flute had been playing the same notes. Also, HW needs to have all mics in.

So I had to rule those out because they weren't playing in the same octave as the others. Of the others SStW was the better one to me. We do need to convince the English clarinetist that vibrato on clarinet in most context doesn't work out so well, but that's a debate that has raged on for over a century now.

Iconica is damn good. That library is starting to surprise me more and more. I never got it because of Halion but now that every developer has its own player Halion isn't looking so bad.

I love your videos. They are so funny with the deadpan computer voice insulting people. 

Could you reprint HW and HV with flutes an octave higher?


----------

